# LARGEST and SMALLEST Cities of your Country



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

*TWO pics per country*, please!

CHINA

*Shanghai [上海] (pop: 26m)*

_Source: Jerry Yang_










*Arxan [阿尔山] （pop: 56k)*

_Source: bbker.com_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good thread. Very impressive Shanghai and very nice Arxan. Regards.*


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good Idea, but that Shanghai pic is Photoshoped


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MOROCCO*

Casablanca (6M)









flickr

Ifrane









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

*Poland:*

Largest city: *Warsaw* - 1,709,781 people










Smallest city: *Wyśmierzyce* - 945 people


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice idea too kay:

Largest city in Greece: *Athens, Attica region*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3489532158/

Smallest city (town): *Kastellorizo, Dodecanese region*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5telios/3713536736/


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

In Spain:

*MADRID* (6 million)










*TERUEL *aprox 34,000


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

CROATIA

*Zagreb (pop: 1.2mil. metro area)*










*Hum (pop: 17 people)
Officially a town, and is the Guinness World Record holder for the smallest town in the world.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

But is it a city? I mean, how can a place with 17 people (or even with 1000) can be considered as a city?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice thread! i'll take a seat for watch.


----------



## cart08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Brazil - São Paulo, SP (+- 20 million)

_(Source : Panoramio)_









Brazil - Borá, SP (+- 900)

_(Source : Blog diariodepernambuco)_


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

The largest is easy, but what about the smallest?

What criteria should we use to consider someplace a city or not?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

from my state:

Porto Alegre metro area (4 million)








full size
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4407/pano3s.jpg

Porto Alegre proper (1.3 million)








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13534052.jpg


André da Rocha (1200 people)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

good idea...

Germany:

Berlin, *3.500.000* inhabitants

(tripadvisor.de)

mighty Schnackenburg, *650* inhabitants

(wikipedia)

even smaller, also in terms of size: Arnis, *300* inhabitants, 0.45 square kilometres

(wikipedia)

aerial view
http://www.naturpilot-sh.de/index.php?styp=g&sid=59002

both are administered as "cities"


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Aces High, can you please resize those photos to make them a friendlier size for this thread? Perhaps 1000 x 669 mgpxls would be a better option. Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bora town in Brasil looks really amazing


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Taller said:


> Perhaps 1000 x 669 mgpxls would be a better option. Thank you!


wow! You want a photo 669 thousand megapixels in size???

if 1200x1024 pixels equals one megapixel
if at standart non wide screen, 669.000 megapixels would equal about 944.000x708.000 pixels...
if a monitor 19" is about 45cm wide

then, 699 megapixels, at a 19" monitor set to 1200x1024 resolution, would be 414 meters in diameter!!! :banana:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Taller Better, I will resize the photos, dont worry. 


but for your info (and other people too), megapixels is a unit of area of an image. Mega = million. Its the total area, in pixels, of a photo. Thus, you never say 1000x669 megapixels. Its 1000 pixels x 669 pixels. 

1000 pixels x 669 pixels equals a total of 669 thousand pixels. Its less than 1 megapixel. Its actually 0.6 megapixels.

640x480 = 307k pixels = 0.3 megapixels
800x600 = 480k pixels = 0.5 megapixels
1024x768 = 780k pixels = 0.8 megapixels
1200x1024 = 1220k pixels = 1.2 megapixels
1600x1200 = 1,920k pixels = 2 megapixels
etc
etc
etc

(notice that industry rounds up (sometimes down) the total number of pixels when telling how many megapixels a camera has)

more info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megapixels#Megapixel


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Paris* (12 million inhabitants):









*Rochefourchat* (1 inhabitant, down from 221 inhabitants at the 1806 census): If two of us SSC forumers moved to Rochefourchat, we could democratically topple the current mayor (the only inhabitant), take legally control of the municipality, and allow the construction of giant skyscrapers. :crazy:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

is this really a municipality??? Why havent a larger authority (state/province/federal) took actions to subordinate this area again to some other municipality?


----------

